# Samichlaus Classic - Review



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Samichlaus Classic

Brewed by: Brauerei Schloss Eggenberg
% Alcohol: 14%
Price: ~$22 for four 11.2oz bottles
Style: Doppelbock

Brewer's Notes:

Samichlaus pours an incredibly clear, dark, rich amber, almost copper color, with almost no head what-so-ever.

The Aroma is very sweet, dominated by wild honey and maltiness, with some scent of roasted hops.

Flavor is also very sweet, with loads of honey and just hints of roasted hops. The finish brings flavors of fruit and initially reminds me of a lambic ale, but the flavor quickly shifts to something reminiscent of port.

Mouthfeel is very thick, almost syrupy, but it fades fairly quickly and doesn't coat the inside of my mouth. The sweetness lingers, just a little, all the way to the next sip, even when sipping slowly. For such a sweet beer, with a syrupy mouthfeel and high alcohol content the body is lighter than you would expect. Each swallow gives a warming sensation, but doesn't feel heavy on the stomach or too filling.

Samichlaus Classic is, by far, the rarest beer I've ever tried and is very unique. I can't say that I've ever had another beer quite like it. Is it worth the price of admission? Only time will tell. I plan on aging the other 3 from this 4 pack to see how it changes, but at this point it's not my favorite. I would however heartily recommend this to anyone who enjoys port. This is definitely an evening beer and would make a good desert beer after a steak dinner, especially for someone with a sweet tooth.










Prost! :beerchug:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome review, Josh! I gotta try some. I really like lambic but want to try the one without the fruit. Faro, I believe?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, Chris! 

I forgot to say... A HUGE thank you to David (Draepheus) for picking this up and shipping it to me!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm glad I could help you achieve an experience you were looking forward to. 

I have no idea what "Prost" means.

As for the review? It reads exactly as I expected for being non-aged, literally identical to those on other sites. I'm not sure it's for a sweet tooth though, I find that the beer based on its composition, though I've not had it and it is far too powerful for me to be able to have I imagine, still would have a hoppy sensation and thus might put off people that prefer sweeter things, such as ciders or dessert wines or similar forms. That being said, I am very curious what it's like after some age.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> I really like lambic but want to try the one without the fruit. Faro, I believe?


Most lambics don't have fruit. The Lindemann's stuff is ubiquitous, and usually the fruited kind, but everything other than their Cuvee Rene really isn't lambic anyway. What have you tried?

Anyway, don't mean to hijack. I appreciate the picture and review, Josh. This is one I've heard a lot about, but never had the pleasure of trying. Sounds like a really big barley wine made with lager yeast. There's only one other barley wine I know of that supposedly uses lager yeast, and even then it's not certain what type of yeast is used.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Draepheus said:


> I'm glad I could help you achieve an experience you were looking forward to.
> 
> I have no idea what "Prost" means.
> 
> As for the review? It reads exactly as I expected for being non-aged, literally identical to those on other sites. I'm not sure it's for a sweet tooth though, I find that the beer based on its composition, though I've not had it and it is far too powerful for me to be able to have I imagine, still would have a hoppy sensation and thus might put off people that prefer sweeter things, such as ciders or dessert wines or similar forms. That being said, I am very curious what it's like after some age.


Prost means "Cheers"


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Prost means "Cheers"


Yep!

Sorry I missed that part of your post, David.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice review Josh! i've seen this stuff in our local shop many times and the sticker shock has kept me away from it... plus, i'm not a huge fan of the super duper high ABV beers, or the ones that have a lot of dark fruit notes in them. but this one does sound interesting!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, Andrew. It's definitely unique. What I had was bottled in 2011, so it's had a year of age already. I don't know if it will change much with another year, but I can't wait to find out. Aging beer is a totally new concept to me... :dunno:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I can't say it is up my alley but it was an interesting review none the less. Thanks Josh.


----------

